# 2004 murano



## ssmanners (Apr 29, 2018)

No problems until I was going down the road and released my seat belt. The car immediately bogged down and all the lights came on the panel and it is like the car is not getting any fuel. When you press the accelerator it doesn't go. The car doesn't cut off either.


----------

